# C.I.spares info



## 100650 (Aug 22, 2006)

Have recently bought C.I. 1997 330- but cannot find U.K. C.I. details -only their Italian website- does anyone have info regarding C.I. spares outlets and handbooks in England?

Many thanks


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Earwigo

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/ci/2004/company.htm

Sadly its is still carrying the 2004/5 models but you get the gist.

Dave

656


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

If you replace 2004 with 2006 in the link above you'll get the latest page. I have been looking for CI parts for a while and have spoken with Auto Trail. Then can order parts for you but will require your Vehicle VIN number (or was it chassis number - I can't remember now!) so they can get the right bits for your model. They also have issues with ordering caravan parts for CI's on a Ford base as apparently the number is not recognised properly .... I found this out the hard way when trying to get a new fairing.

However, if its just small bits you require, like window blind bits, cooker bits etc they have a list of companies in this country that they can recommend and can possibly help.

Let me know if you find anywhere that can assist, I would be really interested


----------



## 100650 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info chaps, just been away for a week in Ireland, at least I think it was Ireland as the sun shone most of the the time and little rain!!-will try your suggestions and let you know how I get on.


----------

